
Ask HN: How responsive are your Kismet friends? - kissmd
Dear HNers, I was wondering how did you go with your new HN friends introduced by kismet.<p>Please reply in a form of Total&#x2F;Sent&#x2F;Received&#x2F;Conversation.<p>Legend
Total: Total number of introductions by kismet
Sent: Number of first contact emails sent out by you 
Received: Number of replies&#x2F;first contact emails you received
Conversation: Number of email threads that turned out to be useful&#x2F;a real conversation happened.<p>Please also leave a comment in case you have something to share.<p>Disclaimer: I have not relation to kismet team, I&#x27;m just curious.<p>In case you missed it: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;findkismet.com&#x2F;
======
kissmd
My results so far as example: 8/6/3/2

